# Want to Buy! Mountain Tandem



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a 2004ish Cannondale Mountain Tandem or similar. I prefer a hard tail but would consider FS. Disc brake are a must. Size L/S. Thanks!


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

https://mtbtandems.com/classifieds/show-ad/?id=2425

Where are you located?


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

hogprint said:


> https://mtbtandems.com/classifieds/show-ad/?id=2425
> 
> Where are you located?


Hey there, thanks for the reply. I just bought this yesterday!


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

That is way nicer than a 2004-ish Cannondale you were looking for. ENJOY


----------

